# Power feed for a Millrite



## rebush (Dec 3, 2012)

Good morning: I have a U.S.Burke Millrite vertical mill. Would like to add a X axis power feed. If anyone has any information or recommendations your feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. Roger


----------



## ranch23 (Dec 3, 2012)

call Servo, they will probably know, if they don't make one. 800-521-7359


----------



## joe_m (Dec 4, 2012)

Enco sells some generic X-axis power feeds. I had one for my mill/drill and was very happy with it until I sold the mill/drill.  You might try them but it's easier to call because they have a nice way of hiding things in their online catalog. 
Joe


----------

